# Cree aleph installation 101



## photorob (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are some pics of placement of the led in the reflector to get focus in a pd and also In allot of other reflectors too. This will also work in a ims 20mm and 27-mm











At the moment I only have a Aleph 3 with a 38-mm reflector to test against. You can see from the picture what has to be done in order to get this led to work with an aleph 3 reflector.



*The led had to be raised via a rod and mounted from the bottom to free up the top*



*This is the reflector after modification*



*The Le is flush with the reflector*



*The LED has to be the highest point*


 

This is what happens to the LED when placed correctly into the reflector. 



As you can see the led is flush with the reflector. Because there are contacts on the top and bottom of the LED the reflector has to be protected from the top contacts to keep it from shorting it out
This next image is with a 20mm reflector. 



No matter what the shaft in the middle will have to be higher up in order to accommodate the bottom connections. Unless you go to the extent of designing a star to fit the Le for mounting purposes

I have a Aleph 1 with a 27-mm in the mail that should get to me sometime next week. But for now can someone post a picture of the back side of a aleph 1 head so I can see how much space there is.
*Now what you have been waiting for*
*LOW*


 
*HIGH*


----------



## cryhavok (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cool mods...What did you use as the rod pedastal?

I'm not sure an A1 would be a good host to cree because the 27mm is a relatively shallow reflector compared to the McR20 and McR38 given their diameter. The Cree likes to have nice deep reflectors. The 27L would be a better host (Basically a McR20 scaled up to 27mm)


----------



## photorob (Nov 21, 2006)

For the rod pedestal I took a penny and chopped it up and thermal epoxied it up. The pedestal for the aleph 3 is equal too three pennies thick. As for the Pd it is two pennies thick. I didn't realize that the aleph 1 had the shallow reflector. I always thought it had the 27L.


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 21, 2006)

I also am favoring a pedestal so that soldering can be done below and thus no interference to the reflector seating.
How is the heat transfer?. Body getting hot?


----------



## photorob (Nov 21, 2006)

I am not to farmiliar with the heat characteristics of the cree, but from just holding the LE I'd say that the lux III gets hot twice as fast.


----------



## photorob (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting into the modding business. I'm going to offer these mods at a reasonable price if anyone is interested. I'm also working towards tri and quad aleph 3 mods in the immediate future.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 10, 2006)

cryhavok ... no hotlinking please ! Host the pic on your own server or site and link it from there. Thanx.
bernie


----------



## chocho (Dec 10, 2006)

photorob said:


> For the rod pedestal I took a penny and chopped it up and thermal epoxied it up. The pedestal for the aleph 3 is equal too three pennies thick. As for the Pd it is two pennies thick. I didn't realize that the aleph 1 had the shallow reflector. I always thought it had the 27L.



Nice work photorob! :goodjob:

Would it be easier to buy a solid rod of aluminum or copper and cut it. That way you get a standard size each and every time.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0093p?&C=RDC&P=FR


----------



## cryhavok (Dec 10, 2006)

Image fixed!


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 10, 2006)

photorob said:


> I am not to farmiliar with the heat characteristics of the cree, but from just holding the LE I'd say that the lux III gets hot twice as fast.



Sorry......I did not pose my question correctly.

Forget the published specs.

Does the body of your 'modded' light get hot quickly?

If it does........good. If it does not, then maybe the heat is not getting to the Ecan as quickly as it should. You have a couple of glued surfaces there.


----------

